# google driverless car



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Uber will never use the driverless cars, they've been in 16 crashes in 6 years! any one who've been in that many accident will automatically be declined for uber for those who are paranoid about uber using driverless cars:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/02/t...erless-cars-fault-its-other-drivers.html?_r=0


----------



## 944turb0 (Aug 22, 2015)

It says those crashes are from regular cars crashing into the self driving cars.

Uber won't ever use driverless cars because Apple, Google and tesla will provide the service themselves rendering uber useless.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Google has a driverless car but doesn't mean all driverless car will be owned by Google.

Anyways yah a driverless car cannot determine and act like a regular person. This will just be more dangerous


----------



## 944turb0 (Aug 22, 2015)

All three companies expressed interest in providing uber-like service with their driverless car technology. 

That means uber gets nothing.


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

944turb0 said:


> All three companies expressed interest in providing uber-like service with their driverless car technology.
> 
> That means uber gets nothing.


I really hope so. Screw uber.

All this programming tech ideas is too much since they really have nothing physical to lose. Just a crap load of hours of coding.

I give great props for companies who actually provide a physical product to their consumer.

If google builds an awesome driver less car, they should provide the driving service. Why pay a middle man for something googles' programming engineers can already code themselves.


----------

